# Logitech X-540



## OnePostWonder (Sep 24, 2011)

After having an Altec Lansing AVS500 speaker set fail on me for what was probably 8+ years of use, I purchased a Logitech X-540 5.1 setup.

While testing them I noticed that when the volume knob is set at a certain level (decibel), something strange happens.  I wouldn't know the technical term for it, but it's a sort of low echo.  For example, in A Perfect Circle's "Emotive", the sound is very prominent in the beginning with the slow playing of the guitar.  This is just one example, as it is possible to replicate the issue with other songs.

Something else I noticed is that the music is playing through all 5 speakers, though I'm certain the source is stereo (is not most music?) and the "Matrix Mode" LED is not lit leading one to believe it is not on.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Sep 27, 2011)

Another thing I noticed is that in the Volume Control menu (I'm using Windows XP), when I turn down the "Rear" the whole way, sound is still coming out of the rear speakers, the only change being a noticeably reduced volume.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Oct 8, 2011)

I recorded this with a microphone placed directly in front of a speaker.  Since I'm unable to adequately describe the noise, I'll let everyone have a listen.

This is a snippet of the "World of Warcraft Patch 4.2 Trailer".


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 8, 2011)

I haven't listened to any of it, but by description in the OP, I assume its a bass guitar (we called it over-ring (usually in the lower mids/upper low end of the bass)) where it sounds like it is echoing. Try lowing the level on the sub or in the EQ and see if it goes away. Then you can tune it to get the correct levels. That is if we are on the same page in the first place.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 8, 2011)

Are any of the connections loose?

I have those speakers and i dont get that, the volume knob is set to full for bass. I dont use the "matrix" stereo mixer thing. I would bet its a sound card driver thing, mess with the settings a bit and see if it goes away.

Last resort would be return for another set.

I shouldn't even download random unknown zip files but i did anyway and i cant make out the sound? all i can hear is a choppy sound like listening to something through a fan.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Oct 9, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Are any of the connections loose?
> 
> I have those speakers and i dont get that, the volume knob is set to full for bass. I dont use the "matrix" stereo mixer thing. I would bet its a sound card driver thing, mess with the settings a bit and see if it goes away.
> 
> ...



Haha, yeah, I've always thought people probably feel a bit funny just downloading a .zip file, but as far as I know there is no other way to go about it.

The choppy sound you hear is what I'm hearing and what I'm finding to be a nuisance.  As I stated in earlier posts, it's only at a certain increment of the volume knob that I hear it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2011)

OnePostWonder said:


> it's only at a certain increment of the volume knob that I hear it.



then i'd say its a flaw in the speakers you have, and dont use that volume setting. they use a kind of resistor to lessen the volume there, and it may have dirty/corroded contacts causing some interference.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 9, 2011)

You tried unpluging your mic as that sounds kinda what you get from feedback.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 11, 2011)

are the jacks and settings right? sounds like in your audio CP you have forced or virtual 7.1 enabled with maybe some kind of SRS effect. mine dont do that. unless your control pad is totally fubar.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry I haven't replied in so long!  I've been incredibly busy.

I brought up a video of white noise and was able to make the sound especially pronounced, but it seems as if the original audio file I gave was enough for everyone to hear what was going on.

I called Logitech and they told me the only troubleshooting step they take with speakers is to make sure that everything is in order with the source you use and that the connections are correct.  If everything is a-ok here, then they do an RMA.

Unfortunately I won't have the luxury of an RMA as I bought them off of Ebay; the fact they were new-in-box does not matter, naturally.  Logitech's warranty explicitly states that it is non-transferable.

Mussels, I have a great analogy here.  If you've ever spent some time around a mechanic, you may have heard the story about the customer who comes in and says, "My car vibrates at 80mph".  The mechanic then retorts, "Well then, don't go 80mph".

The problem here is this; the volume setting where I get that noise issue is my 65mph.  It's just between too quiet and too loud.  I guess a solution here would be to stick cotton in my ear, then I have to turn the speakers up to a point beyond the problem setting and just right for me....


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 22, 2011)

Is it the sub or is it the speakers? Personally, my sub will make a noise when i turn my pc off. Any luck with updating drivers/changing settings or trying on another pc?

Didn't realise you bought them second hand


----------



## raja123456kumar (Jan 1, 2012)

*x-540 volume fluctuations*

*hi OnePostWonder,

so did u find out the problems i.e to change the sound card or logitech x-540 5.1 speakers, here i am also using same x-540 speakers from 3 years. Now after 3 years the problem rises like yours. I am so confused now what to do thrash it or use it. Please help me.*


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jan 2, 2012)

raja123456kumar said:


> *hi OnePostWonder,
> 
> so did u find out the problems i.e to change the sound card or logitech x-540 5.1 speakers, here i am also using same x-540 speakers from 3 years. Now after 3 years the problem rises like yours. I am so confused now what to do thrash it or use it. Please help me.*



I actually haven't solved this problem, though I must say I haven't taken many steps outside of basic troubleshooting to solve it.

In short, sorry, but I have no solutions to offer you.


----------

